# acana dog food



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

do anyone feed acana how do it rate against other dog foods


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

jaws said:


> do anyone feed acana how do it rate against other dog foods


Champion pet foods makes both Orijen and Acana. I was actually thinking of switching to Acana myself. It rates very high amongst dog foods. The best of the best  5 out of 5 stars! 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart-12.html#post420066


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Love it! Before my girl Lua was on raw I have her on the pacifica formula, not only is she a picky eater and loved it it also did wonders for her coat


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we were actually gonna look into this as well , see if the price is really as different from orijen as we were told it is. I have nothing but good to say about orijen so cant see why this wouldnt be up there as well.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

would this kibble be too much protein for pups? I'm getting a pup in a couple of days.. she is 10 weeks old.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> would this kibble be too much protein for pups? I'm getting a pup in a couple of days.. she is 10 weeks old.


High protein diets are among some of the most debated subjects. Personally with any dog i've had i have always fed high protein dog foods throughout their lives with zero health issues and excellent results. The biggest thing you want to consider is if your dog(s) aren't being worked or heavily exercised, there really isn't a point and in the end can prove to be more trouble than over all worth. Otherwise i say go for it, i've always fed no less than 32 - 34% and on average of all the years its 36% (right now 42% as i just changed the formula on my dogs they were on 38 - 40%)

Just keep in mind hydration and exercise/work is key. Be sure before and especially afterwords there is plenty of water for your pup to drink to ensure easy passing. Generally compared to mine and friends dogs, my dogs drink about twice as much in comparison to give you an idea. (i know thats not a real way of looking at it since theres too many variables but it can offer a generalized picture)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

JimmyG said:


> would this kibble be too much protein for pups? I'm getting a pup in a couple of days.. she is 10 weeks old.


I used to think that too much protein was the culprit in dogs that knuckled etc; however, after more research into this I now believe that a high protein diet (30% on a dry matter basis) does not increase the frequency or severity of skeletal abnormalities so the excess weight during the period of rapid growth, rather than the protein content of the diet, is probably the factor which alters skeletal development. Contrary to the belief of many breeders and owners, high protein intake does not affect the final height and body weight of dogs, although dogs fed a low protein diet (14.6% of dry matter) tend to have lower body weights at 13 to15 weeks of age than dogs fed a normal diet, reflecting the marginal nature of their diet. Poor quality dog food such as Pedigree and Purina are often the cause for skeletal issues.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

sounds good.. breeder advised a 30/20 ratio, but I will try Acana and see how she does. thanks for your input and time.


----------

